# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  भक्ति संगीत

## Neelima

भक्ति संगीत
दोस्तों यहाँ आपको भक्ति संगीत मिलेगा । 

बजरंग बाण
http://www.filesonic.com/file/369066...jrang_Baan.mp3
संकट मोचन (हनुमान अष्टक)
http://www.filesonic.com/file/369066...kat_Mochan.mp3
हनुमान बाहुक (हनुमान बाहुक का टेक्स्ट वर्जन हिन्दी में http://vadicjagat.com पर उपलब्ध है ।
http://www.filesonic.com/file/370071...uman_Bahuk.mp3
सुन्दर काण्ड अनुप जालोटा की आवाज में
http://www.filesonic.com/file/419374...NUP_JALOTA.rar
सुन्दर काण्ड हरि ॐ शरण की आवाज में 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/420264...nd_Hari_Om.mp3
तुलसी रामायण मुकेश की आवाज में -----
http://www.filesonic.com/file/278202...and_Part_I.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/283915...nd_Part_II.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/283993...art_II_End.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/285524...a_Kand_-_I.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/285839..._Kand_-_II.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/286576...d_-_II_End.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/286797...ranya_Kand.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/287156...indha_Kand.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/289065...under_Kand.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/296891...a_Kand_-_I.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/296970...nd_-_I_End.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/297387..._Kand_-_II.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/312832...Uttar_Kand.mp3
:right: :Globe: :left:

----------


## Neelima

Shivmala_Ramesh_ojha
http://www.filesonic.com/file/577114...v_Mala_-_1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/577203...v_Mala___2.rar
                                or
http://www.mediafire.com/?nkokad5nolwgn
                 and each files link
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ipn4xk...mnhstotram.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/s1urmd...harstotram.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ssp6xd...lvashtakam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cbke3a...manaspooja.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zk5bzq...ngashtakam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/up8d0c...tirlingani.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/8ae6fx...vnirajanam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/b7atwy...ushpanjali.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ry51e2...davstotram.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3b1h0x...ivashtakam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4r2yd8...aj%20Stuti.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lpt567...drashtakam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zzce1e...arshivstav.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1d08gk...anshatakam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ck0kqf...20Shivoham.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lasnjm...shamapanam.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/v193a5...20-%20Dhun.mp3
:right: :Globe: :left:

----------


## Neelima

Anuradha Paudwal - Durga saptashati
श्री दुर्गा सप्तशती - (संस्कृत) अनुराधा पौढ़वाल की आवाज में

http://www.mediafire.com/?9b6xqpdd5xlau
           :right: or:left:
http://www.filesonic.com/file/594895...ATI_VOL-01.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/595155...HATI_OL-03.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/595155...ATI_VOL-02.mp3
 :Globe:

----------


## Neelima

Hanuman.Upasana.By.jasraj.rar

1. Manojvam (Dhyaan Shlok)
2. Om Marutputray Vidmahe (Hanuman Gayatri Mantra)
3. Om Shree Hanumate Namah (Jaap - Meditation)
4. Hanuman Lala Mere Pyare Lala (Hanuman Stuti Bhajan)
5. 108 Names of Lord Hanuman (Ashtottarshat Naamavalee)
6. Hanuman Chalisa (Kavach - Stotra for Protection)
7. Aarti Keeje Hanumanlala Ki (Aarti)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/689433....By.jasraj.rar

Sacred_Morning_Chants_Hanuman
http://www.filesonic.com/file/701659...ts_Hanuman.rar

Hariharan_-_Shree_Hanuman_Chalisa
http://www.filesonic.com/file/701659...an_Chalisa.rar

HANUMAN_KAVACH_BY_HARI_OM_SHARAN
http://www.filesonic.com/file/701921...I_OM_SHARA.mp3
:up:

----------


## Neelima

Sacred Chants For Attaining Enlightenment Through Devotion (Kosmic Music Series)


Tracklists:

01. Ganesha Shodasha Namaani
02. Shivashadakshara Stotram
03. Bhavani Ashtakam
04. Madhurashtakam
05. Ashtalakshmi Stotram
06. Sri Madana Mohan Ashtakam
07. Brahmanandameemaamsa from Traittiriya U******ad
08. Musical Interlude

**************************************************  *
Sacred Chants for Courage, Confidence and Limitless Joy (Kosmic Music Series)


Tracklists:

01 Invocation Sri Rudram Lagunyasam
02 Gurupaduka Stotram
03 Suryashtakam
04 MahalakshmiAshtakam
05 Shivashtakam
06 Viswnathashtakam
07 Kalabairavashtakam
08 Krishnashtakam
09 Lingashtakam
10 Annapoorna Stotram
**************************************************
Sacred Chants For Knowledge And Success (Kosmic Music Series)


Tracklists:

01 Ganapathy Sthavaha
02 Dakshinamurthy Stotram
03 Durga Devi Stuti
04 Sri Mahaganesha Pancharathna Stotram
05 Rajarajeshwari Ashtakam
06 Rudrashtakam Manglam
07 Mangalam
**************************************************
Sacred Chants for Longevity and Stress Relief (Kosmic Music)


Tracklists:

01 Vishnustuti-Vishnushodashanamani
02 Totakashtakam
03 Vaidhyanathashtakam
04 Mahishasuramardinistotram
05 Sivamanasapooja
06 MritasanjeevanaStotram
07 Mrityunjayastotram
08 Mangalacharan
**************************************************  *
 Sacred Chants for Peace, Prosperity & Enlightment(Kosmic Music)


Tracklist:

01 Shanthi Mantram
02 Guru Ashtakam
03 Medha Suktham
04 Durga Suktham
05 Shree Suktham
06 Gayathri Ghanapatha
07 Purusha Suktham
08 Shiva Thankdava Stotram
09 Mantra Pushpam
10 Shanthi Mantram

http://www.filesonic.com/file/759213...ic_Chants1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/759311...ic_Chants2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/788288...ic_Chants3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/788502...ic_Chants4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/788948...ic_Chants5.rar
:up: :Globe: :up:

----------


## Neelima

NAVAGRAHAS:. This has 95 stotras. Each planet’s Dhyana stotras, Vedic Mantras, kavacham, Stotras including Ashtotrashatanama stotram, Gayathri and Mangalam. Best part it has respective planet’s Muthu Swami Dikshitar Krithi. Stotras are recited by Shri Prakash Kaushik
**************************************************  ************
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827007...raha_Vol_1.rar
Size: 65774 KB 
vol 1
01 Ganapathi Dhyanam
02 Eksholki Navagraha stora
03 Suryadhideva 
04 Surya Dhayanam
05 Vaidic Surya Mantra
06 Surya Kavacham
07 Surya Stotram
08 Aditya Hridya Stotra
09 Surya Ashtotra shatanama Stotram
10 Surya Murthe -Dikshitar Kirthi
11 Surya Gayathri
12 Surya Mangala stotram
13 Chandradhideva
14 Chandra Dhyanam
15 Vaidic Chandra Mantra
16 Chandra Kavacham
17 Chandra Stotram
18 Chandra Ashtavimshantinama Stotra
19 Chandra Ashtotrashatanama Stotram
20 Chandra Bhajamanasa -Dikshitir Kiriti
21 Chandra Gayathri
22 Chandra Mangalam
**************************************************  *
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827369...raha_Vol_2.rar
Size: 69344 KB 
vol 2
01 Angarikadhi devthai
02 Angaraka Dhyanam
03 Vedic Angarika Mantra
04 Angarika kavacham
05  Runa Mochaka Angaraka Stotram
06 Angarika Stotram -Skanada Puranam
07 Angarakamasrayamyaham - Dikshitir Kirti
08 Angaraka (Mangal) Gayathri
09 Angaraka Mangalam
10 Budha Adhi Devayatai
11 Budha Dhyanam
12 Budha Dhayanam
13 Vedic Budha Mantra
14 Budha Kavacham
15 Budha Stotram
16 Panchavimshanti Budha Stotram
17 Budha Ashtotrashatanam Stotram
18 Budharasmayamyaham -Dikshitar Kirti,
19 Budha Gayathri
20 Budha Managalam
21 Brahaspathe Adi Devathai
22 Bruhaspati Dhyanam
23 Vedic Guru Mantra
24 Bruhaspathi Kavacham
25 Guru Stotram 
26 Guru Stotram -Skanda Puranam
27 Bruhaspathi ashtotrashatanam Stotram
28 Bruhaspathe - Dikshitar Kirti
29 Guru Gayathri
30 Guru Mangalam
**************************************************
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827561...raha_Vol_3.rar
Size: 67194 KB 
vol 3
01 Shukra Adhidevathai
02 Shukra Dhyanam
03 Vedic shukra Mantra
04 Shukra Kavacham
05 Shukra stotram
06 Shukra Stotram - skanda
07 Shukra Ashtotrashatanamastotram
08 Sree Shukra -Dikshitar Kirti
09 Shukra Gayathri
10 Shukra Mangalam
11 Shani Adidevathai
12 Shani Dhyanam
13 Vedic Shani Mantra
14 Shani Kavacham
15 Sri Shani Stotram
16 Dasaratha Krita Shani stotram
17 Shanishwarashtavarajah
18 Shani Ashtotrashatanama Stotram
19 Diwakara Tanuja - Dikshitar Kriti
20 Shani Gayathri
21 Shani Chalisa
22 Shani Mangalam
**************************************************
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827935...raha_Vol_4.rar
Size: 68142 KB 
vol 4
01 Rahu Adidevatai
02 Rahu Dhyanam
03 Vedic Rahu Mantra
04 Rahu Kavacham
05 Rahu Stotram
06 Skanda Rahu Stotram
07 Rau Ashtotrashatanam Stotram
08 Smaramayaham - Dikshitar Kriti
09 Rahu Gayathri
10 Rahu Mangalam
11 Ketu Adidevatai
12 Ketu Dhyanam
13 Vedic Ketu Mantra
14 Ketu Kavacham
15 Ketu Stotram
16 Ketu Panchavimshathinama Stotram
17 Ketu Ashtotrashatanama Stotram
18 Mahasuram - Dikshitar Kriti
19 Ketu Gayathri
20 Ketu Mangalam
21 Peedahara Navagraha stotram
22 Vadiraja Kritha Navagraha stotram
23 Navagrha Chalisa
24 Eksholka Navagraha Mangalam
###############################
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827007...raha_Vol_1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827369...raha_Vol_2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827561...raha_Vol_3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/827935...raha_Vol_4.rar
 :Globe: :left:

----------


## Neelima

Gayatri Mantra - Mahamrityunjaya Mantra

Listen the Most Powerful Gayatri Mantra & Mahamrityunjaya Mantra by Anuradha Paudwal.

-= Tracklist =-

01. Gayatri Mantra - Anuradha Paudwal & Kavita Paudwal
02. Gayatri Mantra - Hariharan
03. Mahamrityunjaya Mantra - Anuradha Paudwal
04. Mahamrityunjaya Mantra - Hariharan 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/859293...aya_Mantra.rar
 :Tiranga:

----------


## Neelima

Kabir - Jagjit Singh

Nice Kabir Songs (Dohe) by Jagjit Singh

-= Tracklists =-

01. Paani Mein Meen Pyasi पानी में मीन प्यासी
02. Rehna Nahin Des Birana रहना नहीं देश बिराना
03. Hari Bin Kaun Sahay हरी बिन कौन सहाय
04. Apna Karam Ki अपना करम की
05. Beet Gaye Din बीत गये दिन
06. Gagan Ki Ote Nishana गगन कि ओट निशाना
07. Lagan Bin लगन बिन
08. Dohe दोहे
 :Globe: 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/866539...ingh-Kabir.rar

----------


## Neelima

मीरा के भजन
01 Sanvaro Nanknandan
02 Kinun Sang Khelun Holi
03 Mhara Re Girdhar Gopal
04 thane Kanee Kanee Sunava
05 Maee Mhano Supnama Parnare Dinanath
06 Oji Hari Kit Gaye
07 Ramaiya Bin Nind Na Aave
08 Sanvara Mari Preet Nibhajonji

http://www.filesonic.com/file/867344...an_By_Lata.zip

----------


## Neelima

Meera_bhajan_by_juthika_roy
-= Tracklists =-
01 Ghunghat Ka Pat Khol Re
02 Tan Man Pe Manhar Ne
03 Sajanwa Nainan Mere Tumri Ore
04 Main Ne Chakar Rakho Ji
05 Pag Chunghru Bandh Meera
06 Nachungi Main To
07 Rana Ji Main To Girdhar Ke
08 Meera Lago Rang hari
09 Tulsi-Meera-Sur-Kabir
10 Kanhaiya Pe Tan Man Lutane
11 Aaj Mere Ghar Preetam
12 Main To Prem Diwani

http://www.filesonic.com/file/867610...uthika_roy.rar

----------


## Parbat



----------

